# Canyon sizing help



## barters (Nov 4, 2012)

I have ordered a Canyon Inflite Al 8.0s for the purposes of winter training. I used their PPS sizing & it put me on a 58cm. Now a Canyon 58cm seems a bit smaller than other 58cm I am accustomed to. With an effective top tube of 56.3cm and a 57cm seat tube, head tube measures 16cm.

I currently ride a 58cm Scott CR1 with a 110mm stem and am very content. This has a top tube of 57.5cm, seat tube 58cm, 19.6cm.

The 60cm Canyon measures up with a 58.2cm top tube, 59.5cm seat tube, 18cm head tube.

My measurements are:
Height 187cm
Inseam 89cm
Torso length 62cm
Shoulder width 46cm
Arm length 64.5cm

So what would you put me on a 58cm or 60cm? One or the other with either a 120mm stem or 100mm stem respectively. Just worried about the saddle to handlebar drop with the 58cm which I imagine would be quite a lot.


----------



## eschmunk (Jun 10, 2012)

I would trust their measurement tool. I have an ultimate 9.0sl. Used the tool and the bike fits great.


----------

